# Firefox crashing in VNC



## baot (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi. I've setup a jail with ezjail, running tightvnc for some graphical apps. Everything seems to work perfectly except for firefox. It crashes and coredumps every time I try to run it from the terminal inside the jailed VNC session.

What works:
ssh -X jail firefox
ssh -X host firefox
ssh -X jail xterm (then run firefox in the xterm)
firefox in non-jailed VNC

What doesn't work
firefox in jailed VNC.

Here is the .core file it produces.. http://dpaste.com/864465/plain/

Any ideas?


----------

